# Just do it!! Research The Web!!!



## Fishhound (Nov 29, 2006)

I built my rod-dryer, spool tensioner, and thread wrapping devices off of information that I gleaned off of the internet for less than $50.00!!

Just remember, any boo-boo can be fixed! I just built a Lamiglass 1502, and a Rainshadow 1569 in the last month. The pride that I feel when fishing these rods is imeasurable.

P.S. I use my garage where I store my vintage 70's Honda motorcycles for my rod-building!


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Yup*

Me too. I built my wrapper outta oak. Looks purty. Got a 1502 on the dryer now and a 1569 blank that I got from Clyde in the on deck circle.


----------

